# Tivo Premier + Direct TV



## STE4EN (Apr 3, 2010)

I recently purchased a TIVO Premier for use with an OTA antenna. All worked well. Then I moved house and splashed out and got Direct TV service which comes with an HD DVR / receiver on one TV and a simple HD receiver on the other TV. 

Is there anyway I can hook my TIVO up to the HD receiver.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Unfortunately, no...


----------



## Mashdoc (Jan 23, 2002)

STE4EN said:


> I recently purchased a *TIVO Premier for use with an OTA antenna. All worked well*. Then I moved house and splashed out and got Direct TV service which comes with an HD DVR / receiver on one TV and a simple HD receiver on the other TV.
> 
> Is there anyway I can hook my TIVO up to the HD receiver.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should reconnect Tivo to OTA antenna as at previous house since all worked well!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Premiere can only be used with antenna and/or cable no satellite.

If you want a Tivo that will work with satellite, you have to go to a Series 2.


----------

